
My Seed Stage Deal Assessment Framework - dustingetz
https://www.mikewilner.co/article/my-seed-stage-deal-assessment-framework
======
verdverm
This is a great piece heading into a seed round as an entrepreneur. Will be
answering these questions in the coming weeks.

Thanks for the timely sharing!

